# Does anyone have pics of their Light Brahmas next to standard size chickens?



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

I bought 7 Light Brahmas from a Rural King in Wentzville, Mo. I absolutely love these chicks. They are almost 5 weeks old and in doing a little research online I saw some REALLY large Brahmas and would love for mine to be as big and beautiful as some that I've seen. However, Ive also read that is probably not the norm at least coming from what I assume would be Cackle Hatchery out of Missouri.

If anyone has any pics of their Light Brahmas with average hens can you post them? I can't seem to find any and would love to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have any. But know they are big, mostly taller than most. I know a few on here have them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Those pics you saw were from people who breed them and work to make certain physical characteristics are maintained. When they come from a hatchery it's all about the numbers.

I've seen some breeds that barely looked like the breed they were reported to be and I've seen some that were close to show quality.

Give your peeps time to grow and fill out. That usually takes about a year for full maturity. Then compare your group.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you Robin416! I am in love with these chicks and honestly I never thought I would be such an insane chicken girl. I now have 26 chickens and have extended their area 3 times now and only started getting chickens the first week in April lol. I may have an issue!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Believe me, you're not the first and you won't be the last.

That's why we always laugh when someone tells us they got six, that's all they're going to have. Because chicken math never works that way.

I got out of chickens six years ago. Kept my old, non desirable, non producing birds. I thought by now I'd be out. My oldest is now over 11 years old and because I missed my Guinea flock after our move I bought Guinea keets.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Oh that's awesome! I just wanted them for a few fresh eggs and pets. And I got 8 at first and a huge coop, but NOPE, now I'm officially done at least for a little while.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's a couple of pics of my LB's.I always keep a couple in my flock,they are an excellent breed and the roos are usually mellow.Well,I would post pics but I can't figure it out.This SUCKS!!! HELP!!!I don't have anywhere to drag my pics to upload them.And just when I figured out the old ways...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CQ, see the "upload a file" on the bottom right? Click on that, it will have a window pop up and you can choose the pic you want. Click twice on that and it upload. You have the option of a thumb nail size and a regular size. Thumb nail is a bit small for folks to see.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Ok,I wanted to post 2 pics but can only do one.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Can't get back to upload another pic.This new format won't let me post any more pics.It just takes me in the inner workings of my laptop.I'm not fighting with it and aggravating myself.I'm gonna quit and find a nice easy goose forum to visit instead...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't played with it much. Guess we need to do a practice topic so we don't hijack this thread.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

chickenqueen said:


> Can't get back to upload another pic.This new format won't let me post any more pics.It just takes me in the inner workings of my laptop.I'm not fighting with it and aggravating myself.I'm gonna quit and find a nice easy goose forum to visit instead...


LOL on the goose.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Thank you for the pics they are so beautiful. I love all the color in your flock. So they should not be too much larger than my others, well besides my beautiful little silkies.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My LB from Townline is considerably larger than my other birds.But she lacks the feet feathers that SOP Brahmas have.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She is beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking that bird is huge!!! Of course she also has the color combos that draw me.


----------



## dmkrieg (Jul 11, 2017)

Sooo pretty!!


----------

